# have you ever been mistaken for a celeb? ..



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 25, 2007)

ok so i figured this would be a fun thread.. lol but a few days ago some girl thought i was...AMY WINEHOUSE. As much as i love ms winehouse.. i reaaaaallly dont know if i wanna be mistaken for her. So when I told the girl I'm not Amy ( and she was dead serious) , she said i look like her lol..

so has this happened to you? how did you respond.. and show specktra why you were mistaken!

heres me.. Ms. ...ANJIE winehouse hahaha..


----------



## Raerae (Jul 25, 2007)

Need moe beehive!  LOL!


----------



## faifai (Jul 25, 2007)

You don't look like Amy Winehouse. She's got more of the 50's crack addict look going on, which you (thankfully!)  do not. She also has that nasty ultra-winged eyeliner on at all times, while yours doesn't look ugly like hers does.


----------



## ette (Jul 25, 2007)

Haha you DON'T look like her, your not on crack and your not sickly emaciated or beehive headed. Gotta love Amy though. Trust me, it's a good thing you don't look like her. 
I've never been MISTAKEN but I have been told I look like Emmie Rossum. You guys be the judge:


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 26, 2007)

I once got mistaken for the lead guy from Coldplay (no clue what his name is).


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 26, 2007)

I get the Madonna thing, and Kate Hudson.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_Haha you DON'T look like her, your not on crack and your not sickly emaciated or beehive headed. Gotta love Amy though. Trust me, it's a good thing you don't look like her. 
I've never been MISTAKEN but I have been told I look like Emmie Rossum. You guys be the judge:



_

 
i think you look like katherine mcphee!! you are so pretty!

and thanks all.. i wanted to cry when she thought i was amy!! i love her but the poor girl is cracked out.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 26, 2007)

When I was a kiddo- I looked like Christina Ricci (Addams Family era ) LOL


----------



## amoona (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never been mistaken for a celeb but I've been told I resemble Penelope Cruz - I think its the dark hair and the long nose haha.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow you don't look like her at all which is a really good thing.

I've been told that I look like Amy Adams from catch me if you can only, Rachel Mcadams and Alexis Bledel. Closest to Rachel but still not really.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 26, 2007)

Never really mistaken for a celeb, but ppl say I kinda look like Reese Witherspoon..and I sometimes think I look like Mandy Moore...

and when I wear my big sunglasses (or Sun-G's) as I call them...haha...ppl say I look like I am famous...but whatever


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 27, 2007)

In the past I have been told I look like 

Buffy(Sara Michelle Gellar)<~~~ I don't see it
Maria Carey<~~~I think it might be my cheekbones
Debbie Gibson<~~~My husband thinks this


----------



## Janice (Jul 27, 2007)

When I was younger (teens) I got Shannon Daugherty all the time.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 27, 2007)

When I was really little (like 3,4,5) everyone said I looked like Olivia from the Cosby Show (Raven Symone's character). I will admit I did look like her then, but I look nothing like her now! Nowadays, I don't get told that I look like anyone.

One of my friends looks a latina Angelina Jolie.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 28, 2007)

Back when the Spice Girls were all the rage and insanely popular a little girl thought that I was Scary Spice. I was wearing black sunnies, a furry leopard print mini skirt and black leather go-go boots and my hair was pretty wild at that time too so I can see why she was confused. I was in a shopping centre and she started yelling "Look mum its Scary!!" and ran over to me. It was pretty funny.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 28, 2007)

One guy , who mind you was a lil inebriated, said Salma Hayek. I don't think so but he saw iit somewhere. Then 2 weeks later he said he changed his mind and said Jennifer Tilly. Then I finally said "Dude, I'm not sleeping wit cha"
Then my friend, who I am seriously considering her being that, said I look like Sara Gilbert. In case you sont know who she is; she is that fugly tomboy from Roseanne.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 29, 2007)

The only time I've been mistaken for a celeb was when some Japanese tourists thought I was Brian Molko from Placebo and started taking photos of me...it was bizarre! (I had long black hair at the time)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 30, 2007)

I have been told i resemble a young barbra streisand? 

Do i?


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have been told i resemble a young barbra streisand? 

Do i?











_

 
I can totally see that!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_I once got mistaken for the lead guy from Coldplay (no clue what his name is)._

 
Chris Martin


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

People have said I look like Geena Davis or Carly Pope....do I?


----------



## msmack (Jul 31, 2007)

Ive only gotten one celeb comparison and that was Alyssa Milano, not bad!


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 31, 2007)

You DO look like Barbara Streisland! You have the same cat eyes, your nose is a little prettier though


----------



## kimmy (Aug 1, 2007)

i get shirley manson alot...never been mistaken for her, but i've heard it at least once a day for the past two years from strangers that i look like her. 

a few people have told me that i remind them of wednesday from the addams family when i have my hair in pigtails hahaha. i enjoy!


----------



## mello (Aug 1, 2007)

When I was blonde I was always told that I looked like Nicole Richie. Once told I looked like Michelle Branch. I personally don't think I look like either :S But Nicole Richie and I both have the same face shape. (I guess)


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 2, 2007)

i can totally see barbara!!! 

i USED to get told all the time that i look like raven symone.. yeaah i dont at all. 






thats an older picture of me.. i really dont see raven symone at all lolll


----------



## KAIA (Aug 2, 2007)

I never ever got mistaken for anyone, I don't even look like anybody famous, but one day.. this girl came to me, and she was like " For some reason you kinda look like Kelly Clarkson" .. that pissed me off.
Also some ex-boyfriend, e-mailed me saying that he watched " The DaVinci Code" and the girl (Audrey Tautou) kinda looks like me. She's too pretty, so no way.
Also my mom thinks that I have something similar with Catherine Zeta Jones..I think is the face shape (round) and the small creaseless eyes.
BUT my BF looks A LOT like Adrien Brody! he was mistaken in the mall once.. LOL this lady was like... are you the actor from the Pianist??? he gets really mad.. I'll try to post a picture of him later...


----------



## triccc (Aug 2, 2007)

People tell me I look like Maggie Gyllenhaal allllll the time.


----------



## Peaches (Aug 2, 2007)

I used to get Christina Aguilera alot (during her dirrty days, and mine haha) but I would say mainly because of the hair & makeup styles. Someone thought I was Paris Hilton once but the chick that said it was extremely drunk, as was I and I said "What are you talking about?" and she goes "OMG its gotta be her, she even talks the same" which isnt true, because I have an Aussie accent.. She was just crazy haha.


----------



## fashionista4evr (Aug 3, 2007)

i have gotten the omg its britany spears..blah, brooke hogan, and recently kelly clarkson....ha i kinda wish people knew me for myself and not that i look like someone else....ugh


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 3, 2007)

but brit maggie  and christina are beautiful..so there is nothing to worry about


----------



## macface (Aug 3, 2007)

They have told me I look like angelina jolie when she had blonde hair and rigth now they say I look like amande bynes.


----------



## redambition (Aug 4, 2007)

i have been told once that i resemble Julianne Moore. Really, i think it's just the red hair and a bit of a similar face shape that prompted that comment.

(i am not including my mother's insistence that i look like nicole kidman, as there is nothing about me that looks like her, apart from the red hair bit.)


----------



## Tyester (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_When I was younger (teens) I got Shannon Daugherty all the time._

 
:eek2: :rememberschildhoodpicturesseenONCEever:

YES YOU DID!


----------



## Tyester (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have been told i resemble a young barbra streisand? 

Do i?











_

 
Yes! You look very much alike if not more attractive.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 6, 2007)

And for my third and final post...

Never been mistaken for any celebrity, but I think I do look a little like Dave Mirra.(think X-Games BMX) Of course if I can find a picture with him having hair, I'll post the comparison.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 

 
_And for my third and final post...

Never been mistaken for any celebrity, but I think I do look a little like Dave Mirra.(think X-Games BMX) Of course if I can find a picture with him having hair, I'll post the comparison._

 
dave mirra is HOT.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 21, 2007)

When I was in High school people said I looked like Claire Danes


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2007)

lots of people have said i look like Bridget from 'The girls next door' (one of Hugh Hefners girlfriends) i think its because i have a chubby face like she does and the same body shape [NOT THE BOOBS THOUGH!! =( ]
but people say i have the personality of Kendra Wilkinson (from the same show) 
but somehow i think im a cross between Bridget and Kara Monaco [Playmate of the year 2006] yes they are all involved with Playboy i know lol

Kara




Bridget


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Aug 21, 2007)

wow,you reall do look like barabara streisand,but in a good way. youre cuter,really.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 21, 2007)

i have never been mistaken, but i get that i look like EVE alot, even as a chunky girl..surprising!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anaaliyahfan03* 

 
_i have never been mistaken, but i get that i look like EVE alot, even as a chunky girl..surprising!_

 
well eve is gorgeous just like you sweetie


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 24, 2007)

Mostly I've been told I look like that girl in ________'s music video (video hoes)
People have said Christina Milian but I never even gave it a second thought because its obsurd (sp)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 8, 2007)

I always get Nikki blonsky from Hairspray.


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot of people have told me they think I look like Alison Sweeney from Days of Our Lives. *gag* 

I really hate daytime TV.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 8, 2007)

Viva- i def see the resemblance!


----------



## captodometer (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to have short, straight hair.  And I go to the gym regularly, so I spend a lot of time wearing fitness gear.  






I had quite a few people think that I was Dominique Dawes, the Olympic gymnast.  It usually happened whenever I was in a sporting goods store.  Or wearing my American flag warm-up jacket.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 8, 2007)

vivaXglamlove i can totally see that!!!!


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 8, 2007)

i always get told i resemble mariah

hopefully a thinner version!ha!


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh my god Viva!  I see it too, you are both too cute.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 11, 2007)

dollbaby you are gorgeousss. <3


----------



## Linda Baby (Sep 11, 2007)

I was told I resembled Ciara more than once. I don't know how because I'm Asian. LOL! I guess when I had long hair and had it down. And one time when I was working, a little girl pointed at a Kimora Lee Simmons poster and asked if I was her ... LOL!!! I don't look like her either.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 11, 2007)

Apparently I look like Eva Mendes. Which on the one hand is cool because she's hot, but on the other hand annoys me because I don't think I do.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_dollbaby you are gorgeousss. <3_

 
aaaw you just made my day xxx


----------



## TeaCup (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was little my mom looked JUST like Madonna. Curly blonde 80's hair, all the black gothy fishnets and such, neon colored baggy bellyshirts.. My mom looked just like her in Seeking Susan. 

Heh, my mom definitly got mistaken for her a lot in N'awlins. I have the CUTEST pictures of her. =]


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 11, 2007)

im always** mistaken as the asian mary kate & ashley. ive got that at least over 10 times and me&my friends have counted too lmao


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 13, 2007)

since i've been on specktra..some have said that i look like Kimora lee simmons..not so sure though haha.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_since i've been on specktra..some have said that i look like Kimora lee simmons..not so sure though haha._

 
i just looked at your profile pic and omgg you are beautiful! you do look like kimora!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Oh my god Viva!  I see it too, you are both too cute._

 
Thanks!
When ever I see hairspray, So many people tell me I look a lot like her. I sorta disagree.


----------



## archangeli (Sep 16, 2007)

A couple years ago I was planning on attending an afternoon recital of my friend's, so I had dressed up a bit for the day (all black, my sexy bitch boots) and I was out getting some lunch so I had a big pair of sunglasses on.

I was crossing the street and 3 paparazzi guys randomly came at me with their cameras aimed, then recognized me (or rather, they DIDN'T recognize me LOL) and put down their cameras, sulking away.

This was around the time of the Toronto International Film Festival. I wonder who they thought I was


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 17, 2007)

archangeli..that is so cool!! lol feel famous for a while


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been told I 'resemble' lindsay lohan, kylie minogue.

Pictures:

I am on the left of each photo.  I REALLY do not think I look like any celebrity.... oh and when I did that photo lookalike where you upload it I got carrie underwood


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 20, 2007)

i have to brag on this ... i do look a good bit like the supermodel coco rocha.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Sep 25, 2007)

Joan from Girlfriends. (Tracee Ellis Ross)

I have actually had at least 5 people randomly come up to me in various places and tell me that i looked like her. . . i think it's cuz we have a similar skin tone, big eyes, & kinda big hair. . . ?


----------

